# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vetvendosja: Protesta ne Prishtine kunder mareveshjes policore me Serbine

## ARIANI_TB

Aktivistë të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, dëmtuan të martën disa automjete të misionit për siguri dhe sundim të ligjit EULEX, të parkuara prapa Pallatit të Rinisë në Prishtinë, kurse policia ka shoqëruar në ndalim policor 21 aktivistë të kësaj organizate.Sipas Vetëvendosje, aksioni simbolik është kryer në orën 11.00, kurse menjëherë pas kryerjes së aksionit, policia ka shoqëruar në ndalim policor 21 aktivistë të kësaj organizate.  
Disa prej veturave të misionit të EULEX janë rrokullisur, disa të tjerave u janë thyer xhamat, kurse një pjese të konsiderueshme u janë shfryrë gomat. 
Në vendin e ngjarjes, hetuesit policorë po vazhdojnë hetimet.

----------


## Dit'

Mir jau kan bo.
Percdo dit po shihet qe EULEXI sosht kurregjo qe na vyne. sa keq qe njerzt pe vrejne shum vone

----------


## Llapi

*
Protokolli, sebep i protestës së Vetëvendosjes*

Nga F. Osmani  më 25.08.2009 në ora 12:25
Aktivistë të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje kanë ndërmarrë sot një aksion simbolik duke përmbysur dhe dëmtuar rreth 30 vetura të EULEX-it, të parkuara prapa Pallatit të Rinisë.

Disa prej veturave të Misionit të Bashkimit Evropian për Drejtësi dhe Sundim të Ligjit janë rrokullisur, disa të tjerave u janë thyer xhamat dhe u janë shfryrë gomat.

Policia ka shoqëruar në stacion policor 22 aktivistë të kësaj organizate.

Aksioni pa dyshim më seriozi kundër EULEX-it, që prej vendosjes së këtij misioni në tetor të vjetëm, vjen në kohën kur Yves de Kermabon, ka paralajmëruar nënshkrimin e një protokolli bashkëpunimi policor me Beogradin.

Protokolli ka qenë sebep i protestës së sotme, por problemi kryesor është mandati i EULEX-it..., i tha Express-it, Glauk Konjufca, një nga drejtuesit e Vetëvendosjes.

Sipas tij, protokolli është pasojë e thellimit të bashkëpunimit të EULEX-it me Serbinë. Pasojë e mandatit të EULEX-it, i cili ka zbarkuar në Kosovë duke i pranuar tri kushtet e Serbisë: që të veprojë sipas rezolutës 1244, të mos pranohet Pakoja e Ahtisaarit, por plani 6-pikësh (në territoret serbe) dhe të jetë neutral ndaj statusit.

Por Konjufca thotë se EULEX-i madje nuk është as neutral ndaj statusit. Në protokollin policor EULEX-Serbi, kufiri Kosovë-Serbi quhet kufi administrativ, e jo kufi ndërshtetëror.

Drejtuesit e "Vetëvendosjes" thonë se mandati i EULEX-it nuk ndryshon shumë nga ai që ka pasur UNMIK-u. Sipas Konjufcës, edhe EULEX-i është nën ombrellën e OKB-së dhe po e vazhdon mandatin e UNMIK-ut. EULEX-i ndoshta investon më shumë në imazh por me u dok më i mirë, por 90 për qind është i njëjtë me UNMIK-un.

Konjufca tha se policia po vazhdonte ti ndiqte aktivistët e tyre për ti arrestuar, duke mos i kursyer as disa të lënduar që kanë ndihmë në Emergjencën e QKUK-së. Policia i ka konfiskuar disa aparate fotografike dhe në bazë të tyre po i kërkon për ti arrestuar artistët tanë.

Vetëvendosja thotë se disa aktivistë janë lënduar gjatë aksionit. Ky intervenim i policisë la të lënduar aktivistin Skender Blakaj nga Burimi, i cili është dërguar në klinikën emergjente në QKUK-së, ku po qëndron policia në pritje për ta arrestuar. Aktivistët e Lëvizjes Dardan Molliqaj dhe Fatmir Haziri janë rrahur keq nga policët gjatë rrugës për në staconin policor dhe brenda tij. Fatmir Haziri është rrahur nga polici me numër 8062. Po ashtu është rrahur edhe aktivisti Kujtim Kosumi nga polici me numër 8676, si dhe aktivisti Salih Mehmeti nga polici me numër 8272, thuhet në një komunikatë të lëshuar pas aksionit nga Vetëvendosja.

Agron Borovci, zëdhënës i Policisë së Kosovës për Prishtinë, konfirmoi se rreth orës 11, policia ka marrë informatën se në parkingun prapa Pallatit të Rinisë disa pjesëtarë të lëvizjes Vetëvendosje kanë filluar dëmtimin e veturave të EULEX-it. "Policia ka dalë në vendin e ngjarjes dhe ka konstatuar se bëhet fjalë për dëmtimin e 28 veturave, prej tyre 22 kanë qenë të rrotulluara", tha ai.

EULEX-i, nëpërmes një deklarate për shtyp, ka dënuar ashpër veprimin e ndërmarrë sot në qendër të Prishtinës ku u dëmtuan një numër makinash të EULEX-it.

EULEX-i ka lavdëruar përgjigjen e shpejtë dhe efikase të Policisë së Kosovës. Ndërkohë që EULEX-i mbështet idenë e protestave paqësore si një element i rëndësishëm në cilëndo shoqëri demokratike, shkaktimi i dëmit kriminal nuk i çon përpara interesat apo argumentet e cilitdo prej protestuesve të tillë, thuhet në deklaratën e EULEX-it.

Aktivistët e arrestuar:
Salih Zyba, Ramadan Veliu, Naser Shatri, Frashër Krasniqi, Dardan Molliqaj, Kujtim Kosumi, Salih Mehmeti, Fatmir Haziri, Asdren Peci, Arbër Nuredini, Kasim Uka, Bujar Voca, Rron Gjinovci, Faruk Daka, Skënder Mërtyri, Flamur Arifi, Pajtim Demaj, Lirim Gashi, Fatmir Kurti, Kushtrim Zeqiri, Arbër Vokrri, Skender Blakaj.

----------


## Llapi

*Deklaratë e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi lidhur me dëmtimin e veturave të EULEX-it*

Prishtinë, 25 gusht 2009

Gjatë qëndrimit të në Gjilan, kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi bëri një deklaratë lidhur me dëmtimin e veturave të EULEX-it, që ndodhi sot në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, Prishtinë.

Autoritetet evropiane janë të ftuara nga institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës për të dhënë mbështetjen e tyre me rekomandimet, këshillat, për të ndërtuar perspektivën evropiane të Kosovës, perspektivë kjo e sigurt  u shpreh kryeministri Thaçi.

Ndërsa, në interesimin e medias lidhur me çështjen e shumëpërfolur të protokollit të EULEX-it, kryeministri Thaçi ritheksoi:

Qëndrimi i institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës është shumë i qartë edhe sa i përket çështjes së përfolur të idesë së protokollit. E kam theksuar edhe më herët se edhe gjashtëpikëshi dhe çështja e protokollit i takojnë së kaluarës. Synimi i Kosovës, i qytetarëve të saj, si dhe politika e Kosovës është integrimi në NATO dhe Bashkim Evropian, ka thënë kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi.

----------


## Llapi

*EULEX-i dënoi dëmtimin e automjeteve të EULEX-it*

Prishtinë, 25 gusht - EULEX-i dënoi ashpër veprimin e ndërmarrë sot, në qendër të Prishtinës, ku u dëmtuan një numër automjetesh të këtij misioni. "EULEX-i e mbështet idenë e protestave paqësore, si një element i rëndësishëm për cilëndo shoqëri demokratike, por shkaktimi i dëmit kriminal nuk i çon përpara interesat apo argumentat e cilitdo prej protestuesve të tillë", thuhet në reagimin e EULEX-it. EULEX-i vlerëson përgjigjen e shpejtë dhe efikase të Policisë së Kosovës. Policia e Kosovës i arrestoi rreth 20 aktivistë të "Vetëvendosjes", të cilët dyshohet se kanë marrë pjesë në dëmtimin e automjeteve të EULEX-it. Zyrtarët e policisë thonë se disa prej aktivistëve kanë qenë të dhunshëm. Sipas tyre, tre pjesëtarë të policisë janë lënduar gjatë ndërhyrjes.

----------


## ILMGAP

*Nuk ka zgjidhje tjetër o Llap, po vdesim ne (populli) nga Diktatura e " Hashim Thaqit ".*

----------


## Llapi

> *Nuk ka zgjidhje tjetër o Llap, po vdesim ne (populli) nga Diktatura e " Hashim Thaqit ".*


ani de po kush esht kah te pyet ty ei 
ty te ka verbue liria qe e solli Hashim Çlirimtari
populli po e gezon ket liri e ti me pak shok tu vajtoje regjimin e shkinis

----------


## ILMGAP

> ani de po kush esht kah te pyet ty ei 
> ty te ka verbue liria qe e solli Hashim Çlirimtari
> populli po e gezon ket liri e ti me pak shok tu vajtoje regjimin e shkinis


*Unë dhe Disa Clirimtarë të Kosovës që po dalin në Protestë ...*

*A e din kush janë ata ... ?!*

...

*Ata janë Ish Ushtarë të Ushtrisë Clirimtare të Kosovës, disa prej tyre Invalida ...* !!!

...

*A po të kujtohen ... ?!*

----------


## Testim

Ku është populli?

----------


## master2006

> *EULEX-i dënoi dëmtimin e automjeteve të EULEX-it*




Nje gje une nuk po e kuptoj ketu, si eshte e mundur qe "Llapi", me at foton qe e ka ne profil, e mbron Eulex-in? dhe sa me krenari flet per te?

Une e kuptoj Llapin nese e lavderon qeverine, fundi fundit eshte e jona dhe e kemi zgjedh vet, po si mundet nje shqipfoles qe me aq entuziazem e "mbron" ushtrine qlirimtare dhe qellimet per te cilat ajo luftoi, e ne anen tjeter e mbron Eulexin qe eshte total proserb?

O llap me trego cilat te mira i presim ne nga Eulexi?

----------


## master2006

> EULEX-i ka lavdëruar *përgjigjen e shpejtë dhe efikase të Policisë së Kosovës*. “Ndërkohë që EULEX-i mbështet idenë e protestave paqësore si një element i rëndësishëm në cilëndo shoqëri demokratike, shkaktimi i dëmit kriminal nuk i çon përpara interesat apo argumentet e cilitdo prej protestuesve të tillë”, thuhet në deklaratën e EULEX-it.



Si jo, ishte aq pergjigje e shpejte sa qe thuajse asnje veture e eulex-it nuk shpetoi pa u demtuar, ishte aq pergjigje e shpejt sa ju deshen 15 minuta qe te nderhyjn mu ne mes te Prishtines... :arushi:  ... po nejse dikon duhet ta lavderoi edhe ky Eulexi

----------


## Testim

> llap me trego cilat te mira i presim ne nga Eulexi?


Ndarjen e Kosovës.
Pjesën e ndarë e marrin serbët.
Kishat janë teritor serb, zyrtarisht.
Kosova varfërohet.
Politika anti-natalitet do të zhdukë shqiptarët njëherë e përgjithëmonë.
etj

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ndarjen e Kosovës.
> Pjesën e ndarë e marrin serbët.
> Kishat janë teritor serb, zyrtarisht.
> Kosova varfërohet.
> Politika anti-natalitet do të zhdukë shqiptarët njëherë e përgjithëmonë.
> etj


Jo jo jo, mos u përgjigj ti...

*Le Llapin na tregon, a nuk e pa se si iku kur i përmenda fjalët e vërteta ... ?!*

----------


## Llapi

> Nje gje une nuk po e kuptoj ketu, si eshte e mundur qe "Llapi", me at foton qe e ka ne profil, e mbron Eulex-in? dhe sa me krenari flet per te?
> 
> Une e kuptoj Llapin nese e lavderon qeverine, fundi fundit eshte e jona dhe e kemi zgjedh vet, po si mundet nje shqipfoles qe me aq entuziazem e "mbron" ushtrine qlirimtare dhe qellimet per te cilat ajo luftoi, e ne anen tjeter e mbron Eulexin qe eshte total proserb?
> 
> O llap me trego cilat te mira i presim ne nga Eulexi?


vet e kemi kerkue 
qka po doni tash more





> “Autoritetet evropiane janë të ftuara nga institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës për të dhënë mbështetjen e tyre me rekomandimet, këshillat, për të ndërtuar perspektivën evropiane të Kosovës, perspektivë kjo e sigurt” – u shpreh kryeministri Thaçi.

----------


## ILMGAP

> vet e kemi kerkue 
> qka po doni tash more


*Populli nuk e ka "kerkue", po ju (Anti Shqiptart ose Pro Serbt) ... !!!*

----------


## Llapi

> *Populli nuk e ka "kerkue", po ju (Anti Shqiptart ose Pro Serbt) ... !!!*


haaaaaaaaaaaa
pro serb kokan per ty  institucionet e dala nga vota e popullit
edhe miqt tan amerikan e europjan pro serb jan per ty haaaaa
bravo bre 
veq spo te shiten hiq ama hiq 




> Autoritetet evropiane janë të ftuara nga institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës për të dhënë mbështetjen e tyre me rekomandimet, këshillat, për të ndërtuar perspektivën evropiane të Kosovës, perspektivë kjo e sigurt  u shpreh kryeministri Thaçi.

----------


## master2006

> vet e kemi kerkue 
> qka po doni tash more



Si po mendon "vet e kemi kerkue"?


Ja se çfare shkruan ne statusin e Eulex-it nder te tjera:

...Qëllimi i misionit *nuk është të sundoj apo të administroj në Kosovë*. Ky është një mision teknik i cili do të *monitorojë*, *udhëzojë* dhe* këshillojë* përderisa do të mbajë një numër të kufizuar të kompetencave ekzekutive. *EULEX vepron në një kuadër të përgjithshëm të Rezolutës 1244 të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe ka një zinxhir të njësuar komandues në Bruksel*...


I kupton ti se cfar do te thone fjalet ne *bold*?

----------


## Llapi

shif se qfar me shkruajn "patriotat" e forumit kur e postoi ndonji postim per Kryeçlirimtarin Hashim Thaçin






> qyre **** nane qa pot thom,me bo me dit kush je per pa ta qi edhe gjakin qe e ki ntrup s ekom lon.ta qift hashim thaqi motren e nanen e krejt me ren qa ki ti qift npidh aj far politikani jot..ama emailin e folim e shihem dikun se per pa ta qi gjallnin se kom lan.





> a prap je kthy në forum ti lapera.
> pa lapera si ti nuk ka forum.
> 
> ti qije nonen tonde qysh je msu mi qi sa sta ka qi shkijet e hashimit bashk me hashen.
> 
> ik tash shko kry pun me nonen sa s`¨esh bo vonë
> 
> hahahahah
> 
> ...





> robt ti qi ty e hashimit






> une ti qi edhe ti shkerdhi kejt shka te marin frym edhe ne djep shka i ki edhe te dekmit  ndoshta ti paska qi hashimi ty qe po shprehesh ashtu se as nuk e njof as se di kush osht 
> ti paska qi ty shimi qe po e dishe se qysh po qika masi te paska tregu motra e jote  a e ke vet nonen tonde se qysh qin shimi

----------


## ILMGAP

> shif se qfar me shkruajn "patriotat" e forumit kur e postoi ndonji postim per Kryeçlirimtarin Hashim Thaçin


*Dëshiron t'i sjelli unë ... ?!*

----------


## Selami2006

> shif se qfar me shkruajn "patriotat" e forumit kur e postoi ndonji postim per Kryeçlirimtarin Hashim Thaçin


Qello ti Laper spo me vjen mir qe je kthy ketu ne FSH .Si ke fytyr te kethehesh kete e bene nje neri idiot. Si ke fytyr te sillesh Reputacioni i cili eshte bere ne muajin prill i cili ti veti idioti ke filluar me sharje dhe mendon se  dikush te pergjigjet duke te lavdruar. phhhut IDIOT

----------

